# Beginner Snowboarding Advice



## BlackBiird (May 24, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I am giving up the daily grind for a year or so and heading over to Canada (Banff) from Australia. I am really looking forward to picking up snowboarding but i have a couple of questions. I have done a fair bit of research and I have been to a snowboard store and got fitted for some boots which were size 11 (my US shoe size is 11.5). I am 85-86kg, 6"2 would i most likely need a wide board? 

The two snowboards that i have been looking at are..

*Ride Agenda* and the *Burton Clash*

I also really like the *Thirty Two STW Boa* boots, they fit me well and *Burton Custom* bindings seem like they would be a good fit with the clash. I dont plan on buying anything until i get to Canada but i would like to know what i am after once i am there so i dont get sold crap...

Lastly any quality recommendations for Outwear/Goggles I really like the look of the *Volcom L Gore-Tex* shell jacket and pants but all the different goggles and gloves are freaking confusing.

Sorry for the long post! I know all will probably become clear once i step into a proper shop but this is the only thing keeping me sane while i wait haha (6 weeks to go)

cheers


----------

